# Different Visitors



## Flash (Apr 6, 2007)

I was plowing a few weeks ago and hit a rabbit. Instead of letting him lay there I hung it from a tree and put a camera on it to see what came around. After a day or two I dropped it a foot closer to the ground. Notice how long it lasted.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 6, 2007)

Got some great photos out of that rabbit.  Very neat series.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Apr 6, 2007)

NEAT stuff there!!!


----------



## GAGE (Apr 6, 2007)

Very Cool!


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 6, 2007)

Man, You got some hungry critters.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 6, 2007)

Awesome pics! That hawk didn't give up did he? Looks like that dog needed some food.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 6, 2007)

Those are really wild shots... wow, what a neat idea for road kill!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BISKIT (Apr 6, 2007)

Looky there Flash,

A BLACK PANTHER, Finally proof.....err uhhh and next week you'll have pics of sasquatch!!


----------



## bclark71 (Apr 6, 2007)

that was a good idea nice pics


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 6, 2007)

Ole YELLER could of for sure used a meal 

Great set of shots.


----------



## bigswamp (Apr 6, 2007)

cool shots and nice variety!


----------



## Trizey (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice!  That hawk has an appetite for bunnies!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Apr 6, 2007)

That's a great idea. The hawk is awesome and persistent.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 6, 2007)

Probably the coolest TC pictures I've seen!

Neat idea and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2007)

I thought I might get a Yodie but glad I didn't.


----------



## Slingblade (Apr 7, 2007)

I want pics of the dog eatin' your corn!!


----------



## leo (Apr 7, 2007)

*Flash, that's what I call*

getting the most out of a Trail Camera 

That's a fine idea and the best series of TC pics I've seen in a while 

Thanks for posting them for us


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 7, 2007)

*Cool Pics!*

That is a really neat series of pictures! Good idea to see what predators are around. That 'ole hawk wants it bad. Persistent and determined he is. 
If you look real close you can see a panther lurking in the shadows. 
If we're lucky those Yotes moved north or else they thought hot lead might be served with rabbit on a string.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Apr 8, 2007)

*Popcorn*

If I Know Flash, he planted POP Corn!!
I been telling everyone that everything was out for Roger Rabbit!!!
Daddy Rabbit===================================================>


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2007)

Great series of pics!! That was most unique!!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Apr 8, 2007)

what did you tie him up there with, rope?


----------



## Al33 (Apr 8, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> Probably the coolest TC pictures I've seen!
> 
> Neat idea and thanks for sharing!



Ditto!


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2007)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> what did you tie him up there with, rope?



 yep, small dia para cord


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 9, 2007)

Those are too cool. I'm gonna have to try that out in my neighborhood. Got a feeling all I'll get is a german shepherd and a white pit bull.


----------

